# FS: 6'x2' monster tank stand - fits 180g and up! - $30!!!!



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Monster tank stand for sale! Need this gone, so please make an offer! Can arrange delivery (depending on where you are) if you cover the fuel cost and have somebody to help unload it.

*6' wooden monster tank stand, built in wiring! - FIRST $30 takes it!!!!*

Fits a 180g tank, or a larger tank with a 6'x2' footprint. This one came with the 180g but we're doing something different for a stand, so it is available. SUPER solid, has openings for a bottom plumbed sump plus a grounded outlet and grounded extension cord hard wired into the stand so you don't need to run multiple cords to the tank. Could maybe use new doors if you want a more finished looking cabinet, but it's nicely made and great for a large, heavy tank.

There are actually 2 sliding white doors included, but I took them off for moving and hadn't put the second one on before taking the photo.

6' long x 2' wide x 30" high (height is approximate, haven't measured it)


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump! Make me an offer, as I need these gone!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take the metal stand and I can pick it up tonight.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds good! I PM'ed you my number, so give me a call and we'll arrange a time. I'm home after 4:30pm.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

:bigsmile: Bump, 180g stand still for sale, new price!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

bump with price change..want it GONE!!!!!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice and cheap, Free Bump!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

:bigsmile: bump for offers!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump for offers!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Make an offer, people!*

OK, somebody must be able to use this thing, 'cause I can't. PLEASE make an offer so I can clear some space!

:lol:


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

bump... :bigsmile:


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Come on, SOMEBODY out there must need this stand! $40 if you pick it up.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

OK, down to $30.


----------

